# Metal pipes with Plazmatic X lighter?



## Bulletproof_Love (Mar 26, 2016)

Can you use plasma lighters with metal pieces? I got a dugout with a metal hitter bat and I'm not trying to shock the fuck out of myself. Also there are those keychain pipes and like a ton of other pieces with metal bowls.


Just need to know if I should carry a hemp wick. Sorta defeats the purpose of a wind proof lighter then.


----------

